# Bicester CCO (UK)



## victoriasims (Jan 18, 2010)

Took a trip to Bicester outlet village in oxford, so much stuff it was awesome!








Full Coverage foundation NW20
Select Cover Up NW15
Full Fushia Blush (pro)
Strada Blush (discontinued?)
Cubic Blush
Indian Ink e/s (pro)
Ground Brown e/s (pro)
Orb e/s
Cork e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s (pro/L.E)
Beauty Marked e/s
Fig.1 e/s
Bamboo e/s
Embark e/s

And forgot to photograph the 187 brush that I got too, silly me!


----------



## n_c (Jan 18, 2010)

great haul!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish my CCO carried pro pans! Nice Haul enjoy your goodies!!!!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jan 18, 2010)

Great haul! I was there yesterday and picked up Strada and Orb, also picked up a 226 brush - I couldn't believe my eyes when the SA opened the stock draw and it was full of brushes!!


----------



## Miss Lore (Jan 18, 2010)

nice! I really want to go there


----------



## anita22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_Great haul! I was there yesterday and picked up Strada and Orb, also picked up a 226 brush - I couldn't believe my eyes when the SA opened the stock draw and it was full of brushes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh that's good to know - I've decided I desperately need to upgrade my cheek brushes! I've been so good in avoiding BV the last couple of months, maybe it's time to break that


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, great haul!!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 18, 2010)

Great haul! I so need to go to that cco


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2010)

wow! 187 brush a CCO?

Neat haul! Beauty Marked is a gorgeous color


----------



## krijsten (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## jad3 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's a great haul! CCOs have quite a hit and miss selection for me though :/


----------



## Purple (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Lore* 

 
_nice! I really want to go there_

 
Me too!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome haul!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 24, 2010)

oh my they have strada??!! i miss that blush..i hope i can get to bicester before they run out. fab haulin'


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice haul enjoy


----------



## fintia (Jan 25, 2010)

great haul! enjoy


----------



## elmundodemary (Jan 27, 2010)

Really looove your new stuff!!!
Could you tell us the prices,please?


----------



## victoriasims (Jan 28, 2010)

Prices
Everything is generally 30% off I believe

Eyeshadows (pot form) - Vary from £7.50 - £8.75
Eyeshadow Pans - £6.50
Blush Pans - £9.50
Select Cover up - £8.50
Full Coverage Foundation - £13.25
187 Brush - £22.00


----------

